# Thinking of Making Feta



## Jacktheknife (Feb 5, 2013)

We don't use a lot of cheeses other than mozzarella and cheddar, and those don't seem terribly economical to make. BUT the expensive feta often tops our dinner salads and salad season is fast approaching.
Does anyone have any experience with making feta, and how much $ does it save?


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Feta is one of the easier to make....
Mine holds well in brine ...( others disagree )
I keep it for up to a year that way....'
works well with goat milk ( which some have issues working with )
I've not tried it with my cow's milk yet.
I use this recipe...

http://fiascofarm.com/dairy/feta.html

Good luck


----------



## Jacktheknife (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks for the response, I will have to get the supplies ordered in.


----------

